

Using SMS Text Messaging to Monitor and Track Weight Loss - mp3jeep01
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/g/a/2011/08/15/prweb8718864.DTL

======
kevin_morrill
I built textWeight in my basement on New Years Eve and planned to just have it
as an experiment with a few friends to better understand usability of SMS and
whether it could have an impact. I was inspired by Tim Ferriss's book 4 Hour
Body on keeping it simple. We ended up getting picked up by Tech Crunch, and
the reception was pretty phenomenal.

One of my ambitions in this version is to see if we can get people to stay
more engaged with their health on weekends. We know people are more likely to
eat unhealthy foods over the weekend. Excited to see if we can make a dent and
help people out.

------
BrandonMTurner
It seems like they have a subset of the features that we have created in Lose
It! and they are clearly going for simplicity.

Lose It! is a little more complex(?) in the sense we do full food and exercise
tracking. But I do still have some insights into the observations they have
written about.

We offer reminders to log your food if you have done so far today. Users can
pick the time and then we use iOS notifications to remind them, similar to the
way they remind users to log their weight. Tis feature is iOS only, no Android
or web only version of it. If you compare users with reminders enabled to
users without reminders enabled we see users with reminders enabled lose 1.8
more pounds. (8.4 vs 6.6lbs)

However there are two other observations that we see from the Lose it! base.
First, weighing yourself daily is stressful. People get down on themselves all
the time because they gained weight from one day to the next when they thought
they were doing good. This is because people fluctuate weight so much day to
day based on so many factors. Most users on the forums always recommend only
weighing yourself once a week. We also had to build in a buffer range for
users once they hit their goal weight because so many users complained that
their weight moves around so much once they hit their goal weight they kept
getting bumped back into a weight loss plan.

Another pattern we see is that users that have a Withings scale that
automatically records their weight receive a lot of value (expressed in emails
to us, posts on the forums, or written on their wall) from the device. We
haven't had time to run stats (on how it effects weight) on this yet but we
are starting to talk about the 'passive tracking' for users that have a Fitbit
and a Withings connected to their Lose It!. Users cannot get over how much a
better picture of their health they get after the values come in on their own.
The Withings scale takes the textWeight idea to a new level. Sadly, both of
these devices are pretty costly and out of the range of a lot of people. So
textWeight might be a good way for people to track weight that are on a low
cost budget.

All in all though, the most important feature that will improve your weight
loss is accountability via social / friends both online or in real life.
Studies have shown this in the past so we are not the first to notice or the
first to say. In fact, this is the first thing out of the mouth of most health
startup CEOs.

~~~
SPCorwin
You bring up some relevant points -- we also have data from our first version,
textWeight 1.0, and have used a number of the analyses and insights from our
data, independent reports and surveys. Use of SMS texting is key here. To your
point while some believe frequent weigh-ins are detrimental, there is
published literature that supports improved outcomes with frequency of weigh
ins, and textWeight 2.0 puts this totally in the hands of the user. As a user,
you can configure number of days per week and time of day for text alerts. I
have to agree, overindulgence is generally unappreciated, Self Tapper at 5-7
texts per day may be overboard but that remains to be seen. textWeight also
has a weight maintenance option to message and encourage users appropriately.
All users receive motivation, support and encouragement based upon their
personally defined challenge and latest weight entry. This along with the
behavioral information they contribute and our continuous bidirectional
dialoguing enables us to provide such encouragement. This is unique to the
healthcare space -- where well designed programs like Text4baby and Vaxtext
push messages to survey and collect data to discover their impact. To your
point about filling a low cost niche, we call it providing access in
healthcare, we have intentionally used SMS texting to allow for use by feature
phones (current smart phone penetration is under 30%) and since being
overweight and/or obese strikes across demographics we want to enable broad
access to all we can help. There is not a CEO of a start up or Fortune 500
company who would dispute this.

------
dools
This seems pretty retarded. Firstly weight is not a measure of health and
weight loss is not the goal (you can improve fitness without changing weight,
just shifting weight from fat mass to muscle mass).

Secondly, Who can't remember how much they weighed last time they weighed
themselves? It's such a pitifully simple piece of information where small
variances are inconsequential. If you weigh about 110, and your ideal weight
is about 85, you hardly need to know historically what your weight was.

Thirdly, the best measure of "weight loss" is how you feel, not how much you
weigh.

I can see merit in recording something but I think weight is the wrong metric,
or maybe weight isn't an appropriate metric when taken in isolation.

Perhaps if it were weight correlated with mood, diet, time (of month? day?
year?) or various life events then it'd be worthwhile.

Perhaps sending a text: "110kg :S pizza" indicating you're 110kg, feeling
stressed and the last thing you ate was pizza.

If the "request for information" SMS were sent out at some sort of "random
sampling" time, then you could probably build some sort of useful statistical
model based on mood and food consumption correlating to fluctuations in weight
then use the feedback to reduce weight over time.

~~~
mp3jeep01
To your first point -- some people do need to control their weight (or even
lose weight), not everyone is in the same category with regards to
health/weight/etc., And to be quite honest, I'm pretty sure last time I saw my
doctor they told me "it'd be a good idea / healthy to lose X pounds..." --
that's fairly cut and dry to me, I need to lose some weight -- this service is
just a method of tracking that progress while offering up helpful advice along
the way.

------
jessexoc
I am using Google Docs with a simple form for daily input. Entries are
automatically timestamped and the Google Docs trend chart works quite well for
this kind of data.

